# Some more new Toys



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Here is a couple more P/S members that got some new toys.

This Is Baitn8s racks and His vehichle is pretty darn cool. It was a pleasure to work on this one.
We did front and back racks on this one.




























This one we made to put on a new jeep.


















This one we put on Hawks truck.




























I just wanted to say thank you to those that have allowed Shooter and I to make these racks site unseen until showing up to get them. I like the fact we get the freedom to find out what someone wants on there rack and then they let us build them. Thanks Shooter and Catman32.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice work guys!!!

LUV the OBX Fish Militia Ambulance!!! 

Git'r done!!!


----------

